

Larry Page ties all bonuses to success of Google social strategy - kenjackson
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-page-just-tied-employee-bonuses-to-the-success-of-the-googles-social-strategy-2011-4?op=1

======
Uhhrrr
Actual: The bonus pool multiplier will be modified by +/- .25 depending on the
success of the social strategy.

Headline: Larry Page Just Tied ALL Employees' Bonuses To The Success Of
Google's Social Strategy

HN link: Larry Page ties all salaries to success of Google social strategy

Thbt.

